
Why I rewrote the mesh generator of Dust3D from Rust to C++ - ingve
https://blogs.dust3d.org/2019/03/13/why-i-rewrote-the-mesh-generator-of-dust3d-from-rust-to-cplusplus/
======
Waterluvian
Reading the comment section of the post it sounds like people think rust is
rigid on purpose and it's his fault for being frustrated by that. I've
struggled a lot between two attitudes in my head:

"Hey dum dum it's hard because it forces you to do things properly and not do
sloppy corner cutting."

"Hey noodlebrain you're here to make the foo do the bar but instead you're
spending hours making code beautiful that you might throw away tomorrow."

Something I like about typescript is that I can just say, "leave me alone as I
experiment and rapid prototype" with the "any" type declaration. I would love
to see how this general concept of "safe mode off" might be able to exist in
other languages.

Is it even possible to design a language like Rust in a way where you can
optionally take the guard rails away and let the developer do bad things,
having been warned that they've turned the safeties off for specific segments?

~~~
steveklabnik
Rust has that, with unsafe.

